
Where can I find porn APIs? - malditojavi
http://www.quora.com/Where-can-I-find-porn-APIs
======
ianamartin
I upvoted because I thought it was a discussion of how to obtain porn via
APIs.

It's not. It's about how to block it. So I take my upvote back.

~~~
malditojavi
Actually I was looking for the other way: services that provide APIs to
connect with videos, categories, etc.

